# off the tee into water hazards



## andygrimbo (Aug 25, 2010)

just a quick question, when driving from the tee if a ball goes into a water hazard do i have to take a drop from the tee (i.e 3 from the tee) or can i take me drop from closer to the water hazard where the ball was driven into? recently i drove me ball into a water hazard about 250 yards down the fairway, my playing partner was adamant that i should be hitting 3 from the tee, but i was led to believe i can take my 3rd shot from closer to the water? could u please settle this quick debate for me?


----------



## StuartD (Aug 25, 2010)

You are correct. The drop options are slightly different depending on the type of water hazzard but you don't have to play 3 off the tee


----------



## Ethan (Aug 25, 2010)

You can replay the tee shot, or take a drop at the hazard, according to whether it is a lateral or not. In this example, probably not worth giving up most of the 250 yards, so dropping beside/behind the hazard probably wise. If you shank it sideways into a hazard beside the tee, replaying the tee shot may be a better option.


----------



## andygrimbo (Aug 25, 2010)

what options do i have if the hazard is marked with yellow or red posts? and am i correct in thinking that you must only take a drop from the tee if the ball is lost or O.O.B? i.e white markers?


----------



## Fyldewhite (Aug 25, 2010)

Important point to note is that when taking relief from a water hazard (red or yellow) the point of reference is the point that the ball last crossed the margin of the hazard. Not where the ball ended up, level with where the ball ended up or any other place.

Once you have determined that point you can a) go back to the tee and play another b) drop as far back as you like keeping that point between you and the flag in a direct line or c) only if it's a red hazard, drop within two clublengths of the point or a point on the opposite side of the hazard equidistant from the hole.

On your second point you may choose to go back to where you played your last stroke under many different rules including lost/OOB but also the above water hazard rule and unplayable ball and probably more. If that was the tee shot then you may re-tee the ball ie it isn't a drop on the tee.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 25, 2010)

Good point. Any shot legally replayed from the tee may be teed up anywhere allowed on the tee, and is not dropped.


----------

